# McDonalds AA All Star Game on The Score



## superdude211 (Apr 3, 2004)

McDonald's All-America March 30 at 8:00 pm ET on The Score. 

*East Roster*

No. Name Pos. Hgt. Wgt. High School (Hometown) College 

32 Korvotney Barber PF 6-9 230 Manchester High School 
(Manchester, GA) Auburn

52 Eric Boateng C 6-10 240 St. Andrew’s School 
(London, England) Duke

33 Andrew Bynum C 7-0 300 St. Joseph High School 
(Plainsboro, NJ) Connecticut

34 Brandon Costner PF 6-9 230 Seton Hall Preparatory School 
(Montclair, NJ) NC State

22 Eric Devendorf PG 6-4 175 Oak Hill Academy 
(Bay City, MI) Syracuse

14 Danny Green SG 6-6 205 St. Mary’s High School 
(North Babylon, NY) North Carolina

25 Gerald Green SF 6-8 200 Gulf Shores Academy 
(Houston, TX) Oklahoma St. 

35 Richard Hendrix PF 6-9 255 Athens High School 
(Athens, AL) Alabama 

44 Josh McRoberts PF 6-10 235 Carmel High School 
(Carmel, IN) Duke 

50 Tasmin Mitchell SF 6-8 235 Denham Springs High School 
(Denham Springs, LA) LSU

20 Greg Paulus PG 6-2 185 Christian Brothers Academy 
(Manlius, NY) Duke 

24 Louis Williams SG 6-3 185 South Gwinnett High School 
(Snellville, GA) Georgia 

*West Roster*

No. Name Pos. Hgt. Wgt. High School (Hometown) College

40 Jon Brockman PF 6-8 245 Snohomish High School 
(Snohomish, WA) Washington

15 Mario Chalmers PG 6-2 180 Bartlett High School 
(Anchorage, AK) Kansas

22 Micah Downs SF 6-8 192 Juanita High School 
(Bothell, WA) Kansas 

00 Byron Eaton PG 5-11 200 Dallas Lincoln High School 
(Dallas, TX) Oklahoma St.

11 Monta Ellis SG 6-4 189 Lanier High School 
(Jackson, MS) Miss. St. 

42 Bobby Frasor SG 6-3 190 Brother Rice High School 
(Blue Island, IL) North Carolina 

50 Tyler Hansbrough PF 6-9 225 Poplar Bluff High School 
(Poplar Bluff, MO) North Carolina

12 Amir Johnson C 6-9 215 Westchester High School 
(Los Angeles, CA) Louisville 

34 Calvin Miles SF 6-6 207 Skyline High School 
(Dallas, TX) Texas

32 Martell Webster SG 6-7 235 Seattle Preparatory School 
(Edmond, WA) Washington

30 Julian Wright SF 6-9 215 Homewood-Flossmoor High School 
(Chi. Hgts, IL) Kansas

18 Luke Zeller PF 6-11 245 Washington High School 
(Washington, IN) Notre Dame 

http://www.mcdonaldsallamerican.com/thisyear03_boysrost.htm
http://www.mcdonaldsallamerican.com/


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

I rather watch it on ESPN


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Louis Williams
Monta Ellis
Gerald Green

Those are the one's I will focus my attention on, and chances are neither of those guys wow me and it's some totally inferior guy that steals the spotlight. LOL, happens every year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Pay good attention to Martell Webster.......I feel he is as NBA ready as any of those guys.....


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

NYKBaller said:


> I rather watch it on ESPN


the score in Canada, we can't get espn. I'll have to set my VCR for dat one.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I really want to see Monta Ellis and Martell Webster. I haven't seen Webster play since his sophmore season.


----------



## vi3t_boi11 (Aug 14, 2004)

When is the dunk contest?


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Pay good attention to Martell Webster.......I feel he is as NBA ready as any of those guys.....


Not saying much as none of them are NBA-ready but yeah, he probably is the most NBA-ready out of the bunch. I'll be watching him along with Gerald Green, Monta Ellis, Eric Boeteng (looks intruiging to me), CJ Miles, Louis Williams, and Josh McRoberts. Basicallyy all of the guards who NBA scouts say can get drafted in the first round.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The contest is tonight, I think. They're showing it right before the game (7:00) on Wednesday night though. At least the teams are little more even than they were last season.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

They were forced to put Monta Ellis (Mississippi) on the West squad to even things out, haha.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

vi3t_boi11 said:


> When is the dunk contest?


When's the Two Ball? :laugh: 

Hopefully the judges don't make a mockery of the contest this year by giving it to some girl with a regular dunk. God that was stupid.

JR Smith stole the spotlight last year, from what I know about Josh McRoberts I think he could steal it. Guaranteed to disappoint? Boateng from what I hear will redshirt next year at Duke because he's so raw.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

These are the events where you root against your teams recruits.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

McRoberts lost to Green in the finals... Where'd you hear that about Boateng?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I heard it from an undergrad manager with the Duke program, so that's what he's been hearing from the assistants.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone know anything about Andrew Bynum? He's the biggest guy there, but he gets so little attention.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

TonyM said:


> McRoberts lost to Green in the finals... Where'd you hear that about Boateng?


Amazing, considering Josh measured 6'10"1/2 barefooted.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> Anyone know anything about Andrew Bynum? He's the biggest guy there, but he gets so little attention.


I believe he's been injured most of this year, so he hasn't had the chance to make much noise.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> I believe he's been injured most of this year, so he hasn't had the chance to make much noise.


Thanks, HeinzGuerian. The reason why I wanted to know more about him is because I used to go to high school with him and we played one on one together at night. I know he has to have improved *a lot* since three years ago so I want to know what his game is like now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

For the first time in awhile I haven't really heard much about any of these high schoolers. Is it really a poor class or is there just no super standouts?


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> For the first time in awhile I haven't really heard much about any of these high schoolers. Is it really a poor class or is *there just no super standouts?[/*QUOTE]
> :cheers:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> For the first time in awhile I haven't really heard much about any of these high schoolers. Is it really a poor class or is there just no super standouts?


Yeah agreed with u there..


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

superdude211 said:


> 52 Eric Boateng C 6-10 240 St. Andrew’s School
> (London, England) Duke


Is this kid originally American, cause I don't see how it can be a All-American game with a Brit on a team?


And I want to see McRoberts and Zeller. In the one game I went to (Carmel vs. North Central), Eric Gordon (SOPH) impressed me a lot more McRoberts. I can't wait till he's a senior.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> For the first time in awhile I haven't really heard much about any of these high schoolers. Is it really a poor class or is there just no super standouts?


This class is a mixed bag I think it has some really good players, some headcases that could go good or bad. I've heard though that they are seriously thinking about going pro as many as 8-10 High schoolers might declare this year.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Is this kid originally American, cause I don't see how it can be a All-American game with a Brit on a team?
> 
> 
> And I want to see McRoberts and Zeller. In the one game I went to (Carmel vs. North Central), Eric Gordon (SOPH) impressed me a lot more McRoberts. I can't wait till he's a senior.


Boateng played high school ball in the states, I believe. He is originally from England, but I'm not sure why they have that school listed. 

I think McRoberts will end up being the player that Duke fans wanted Shavlik Randolph to be.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> For the first time in awhile I haven't really heard much about any of these high schoolers. Is it really a poor class or is *there just no super standouts?
> :cheers:*


*

I don't have the knowledge or expertise with the class on the whole to give you my personal opinion, but most of the analysts think this is a weaker class. 

However, I think Gerald Green stacks up against the top prospects in any class. Just as good as the Smiths, or Dorrell Wright from last year. His athletic package is really exciting for a 6'8 guy.*


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Is this kid originally American, cause I don't see how it can be a All-American game with a Brit on a team?


Luol Deng was from England too. Played High School ball in America though.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Deng was one of the main reasons Boateng chose Duke. Luol did a big time recruiting visit for Duke while he was over in England last year. As for listing the school - that's the school Eric went to this year. They usually put the school the kid attended, not their hometown.

McRoberts the next Randolph? Just cause he's white and about the same height doesn't mean they're the same. I wouldn't put money on that.

Poor HS class. I hope so. Means more guys go to college instead of the pros.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

TonyM said:


> McRoberts the next Randolph?


That's not what I said at all. McRoberts plays the way that people envisioned Shavlik playing when he headed to Duke. Is that easier to understand?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

So far, nothing special in the dunk contest


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

This McRoberts guy is really impressing me. I think he's going to turn out to be a very nice college player for Duke.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Gerald Green looks like maybe a mid-first pick. None of these other guys should even be considering going to the NBA. Louis Williams? :laugh:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

How about Bynum? He's killing them down low.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Green certainly looks like he has NBA range already. Hasn't missed a shot tonight and has hit all 4 of his 3-pointers.

Miles is showing off his impressive mid-range game.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

McRoberts and Gerald Green are pretty unstoppable. They've both only missed one shot each. 

East is destroying the West. 59-34 with over three minutes till the half.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Is that Khalid El-Amin out there?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, nobody's really impressed me. They all look 2-3 years away from being a factor in the L.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Cheerleader down!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Cheerleader down!


Nice hustle by Paulus though. At least he cares even though it's an All Star game.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> That's not what I said at all. McRoberts plays the way that people envisioned Shavlik playing when he headed to Duke. Is that easier to understand?


mcroberts seems a lot quicker than randolph, sort of reminds me of tom gugliotta with more athleticism. funny how nobody is pushing him for the nba more, he seems to be the best out there along with green and maybe martell webster.probably has to do with his strong commitment to play at duke.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> That's not what I said at all. McRoberts plays the way that people envisioned Shavlik playing when he headed to Duke. Is that easier to understand?


oh, i see :redface: sorry, JW... too bad about the cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Williams & Ellis have been awfully quiet.

I still think they are leaving, though.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> Yeah, nobody's really impressed me. They all look 2-3 years away from being a factor in the L.


cough Gerald Green cough.. your in denial 

And yeah Louis Williams and Monta Ellis have not been seen in this game, but I still think there both going to make the jump. Both aren't NBA ready, but I honestly think Louis could make a small impact in his rookie season, while Monta wouldn't.


----------



## J Pops (Sep 13, 2003)

Gerald Green impressed me this game, he has the ability to shoot the three and jump, winning this years dunk contest. I like the kid Mario Chalmers, he is a quick guard that can also shoot earning himself this years three point championship. He HUSSLED in this all star game stealing two inbound passes and alomst shooting the west back into the game.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I think its safe to say that Louis Williams and Monta Ellis will not be going (or at least should not be going) to the NBA straight from high school. They are looking straight disgusting, especially Monta Ellis.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bron_Melo_ROY said:


> I think its safe to say that Louis Williams and Monta Ellis will not be going (or at least should not be going) to the NBA straight from high school. They are looking straight disgusting, especially Monta Ellis.


In a perfect world, they would go to college because they aren't ready but they are still late 1st rounders at this point and will declare.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

After watching that game I believe Josh McRoberts will be the best player out of the bunch. I think Green will become overrated while McRoberts develops his fundamental game in college and have a solid NBA career.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

McRoberts = best college player
Webster = best future pro


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Green is a lottery pick, no question. Great performance out there and he's just much better than anyone else out there.

McRoberts should be a great player for Duke. That range AND the rebounding AND the post presence. Oh, and he's pretty athletic too.

Paulus looked great. I know for sure he's got a great jump shot and range to go along with his vision, so I think Duke will be looking really good next year.

Bynum (he's the 7 footer going to UConn right?), WOW! This kid might end up being the best player in the class. After a few years under Calhoun he could be a legit 7 foot emeka okafor with MORE athleticism! I'm loving the possibilities with him.

Those are the guys I'm really impressed with although I got kinda bored in the second half and started flipping between this and the US Soccer WC Qualifier.

Louis Williams sucks. He's a 6'1'' shooting guard who can't pass and doesn't really have a great shot from what I saw. I don't think he'll ever be a factor in the NBA to be honest, even if he spends 5 years in college improving his game. Ellis didn't play enough for me to even comment on him.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Bynum (he's the 7 footer going to UConn right?), WOW! This kid might end up being the best player in the class. After a few years under Calhoun he could be a legit 7 foot emeka okafor with MORE athleticism! I'm loving the possibilities with him.


The Bynum kid, he was listed at 300 pounds. Do you think he's that big? And if so (or if not) is his weight well-distributed? Could he stand to lose some weight? Or is he a 7-foot tall 300 pounder (who should be 300 pounds) who's more athletic than Okafor?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> The Bynum kid, he was listed at 300 pounds. Do you think he's that big? And if so (or if not) is his weight well-distributed? Could he stand to lose some weight? Or is he a 7-foot tall 300 pounder (who should be 300 pounds) who's more athletic than Okafor?


He looked to me like he could definitely stand to lose some weight. He also looked pretty clumsy and not as athletic as some are making him out to be.

Think about it, if he were really that athletic and had any sort of good footwork, we'd be talking about the first pick in the draft at that size.

He has the size, so if he can develop after a couple years in college he could be bigtime. He also looked to me like he could be a reincarnation of DaSagana Diop.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I'll have to disagree with JNice, Bynum looked good to me. Ready for the NBA? No, but with the right coaching he has all the tools to be a beast. He looks like a legit 300 pounds, though his optimum playing weight will probably be 285-290. He showed a couple of things that I was impressed with: The willingness to finish strong, the footspeed and hustle to get down the court, and soft hands. Once Calhoun gets through with him, he'll be a big time player.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> I'll have to disagree with JNice, Bynum looked good to me. Ready for the NBA? No, but with the right coaching he has all the tools to be a beast. He looks like a legit 300 pounds, though his optimum playing weight will probably be 285-290. He showed a couple of things that I was impressed with: The willingness to finish strong, the footspeed and hustle to get down the court, and soft hands. Once Calhoun gets through with him, he'll be a big time player.



I don't disagree he couldn't be very good with a couple of years of good coaching in college and better conditioning, I even said that. But he did look clumsy to me and his footwork looked pretty shaky ... those are things that can be worked out and improved upon, but with some big guys they just never get it.

As an example, when Orlando had Steven Hunter, he was a long, lean, and athletic big man who, for all intensive purposes, should have become a very good big man in the NBA. I know he is playing a little better in Phoenix, but he is probably never going to be much in the NBA. One of the main reasons is because he has the footwork of a three-legged donkey. Half the time in Orlando whenever he tried an offensive move, he fell down. And not because of anything the defender did.

So wordy and convoluted point is that he has great potential based on his size, but it isn't a given he'll become anything. Sagana Diop is a good example. He is tall, has long arms, strong, and not a bad athlete for his size ... and he even has soft touch around the basket ... but he can barely get himself on the court in the NBA.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

True, it's not a given that he'll be a great player, but I like what I see. I think what really separated him from Hunter and Diop to me was that he could catch passes that other centers would drop and keep the ball high. That's half the battle in being a good finisher, and Diop and Hunter seem like they drop every pass thrown within 8 feet of them.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I've gotta say, I was impressed with this game overall. Kids are realizing that the NBA scouts are looking for more than just dunks, and that they have to impress the scouts to get into the first round. There was more hustle and defense in this game than in any of the last 5 or so that I have watched. It could have had something to do with the talent level being down so players had to do more skill-related things to show off their strengths, but I really enjoyed watching this one. 

Gerald Green - Once again showed the insane natural tools that make him a lock lotto pick in this draft. Has more hops than any HS guy in last year's draft, and tonight he showed that he has the shot. He gets his shot off quickly, and my oh my is it pretty! Quite frankly, I don't see why Green can't go in the top 5. Nearly everybody in the lotto at the moment has some serious downside, and Green is ALL upside. He blew every other prospect out of the water, and that driving dunk that he got fouled on and still threw down on was just unreal. What a prospect! 

Andrew Bynum - Absolutely dwarfed everybody out there, so he probably looked a bit better than he actually is. Most years there would be other players out there similar to his size. Still, he's got to be 7'0 +, he runs the floor well, has good post instincts, and seems to be somewhat coordinated. He is probably the most intriguing center prospect to play college ball since David Harrison, and if he keeps improving the way that he has been, he probably won't stick around at the NCAA level very long. 

Josh McRoberts - I like him as a college player quite a bit. A legit 6'11 post player that can go inside and outside. Very smooth athleticism, nice touch on the ball, though I don't know how much he showed it tonight. One of the few prospects out there that could legitimately think about declaring. 

Julian Wright - Another player like Nate Minnoy that doesn't really fit the mold of one standard basketball position. Seemingly all arms, Wright has freakish athleticism, good vision and ballhandling ability, and defensive intensity, but little offensive game. At 6'8, he is going to be very effective for Bill Self next year, even though he might not score many points. As far as the NBA goes, it looks like he's got a decent floor game and could end up playing a Scottie Pippen-type point forward. He definitely moves like a wing and has the court vision, but his offensive game needs desperate work. A couple of years at Kansas will make him a lotto pick, if the offense improves as expected. 

Amir Johnson - One of the harder players to figure out, Johnson shows downright incredible athleticism and very intriguing potential as a shotblocker. He gets up and down the floor like a guard, and is a monster on the glass. Not only is he athletic, but he has a certain smoothness to his game. He isn't a bad ballhandler or shooter either. However, his offensive game is very, very raw. I wanted to see this guy convert a post move very badly, but every time he got the ball down low he would either bobble/lose it or get fouled. I don't think he's the 6'11 that he was listed at for the Roundball, but is probably at least in the 6'9+/6'10 range. Johnson probably needs to go to Louisville for a year and develop his scoring moves quite a bit, but depending on how much PT he gets next to Palacios and Padgett, he could be a one-and-done type talent. 

Richard Hendrix - Hendrix has talked about going straight to the league, and while I don't see that happening, there's no doubt he will be a program-changing player for Alabama. I was a bit skeptical of his listed 6'9 height, but that appears to be legit. He is very, very thick for his size, probably the 2nd biggest player overall out there tonight. Several times my first imrpession was, "who is that big guy?", thinking I was looking at a 6'10 or 6'11 C. He's not a show-stopping athlete, but more of a fundamentally strong banger type, like an Elton Brand or Wayne Simien. Eventually he moves on the NBA, and makes a decent living. 

Louis Williams - First things first, this guy should not even be considering the NBA. He's got nice athleticism and a fundamentally sound jumper, but he's still a 6'2 WG all the way. This guy is closer to Shannon Brown than Allen Iverson, and that's not a complement coming from an draft perspective. He didn't touch the ball nearly enough tonight, and didn't exactly make good decisions in ballhandling situations the few times he found himself in one. As a scorer he looked nice, but never really wowed me off the dribble. A scoring guard that small had better be able to get to the basket at will, and Williams certainly didn't show that. A nice player for Georgia to recruit, but I don't know about the NBA. 

Greg Paulus - Obviously a headsy PG, but I'm already annoyed at the way he plays. This is an all-star game. When Gerald Green is streaking down the floor for the signature play of the night, THROW THE @!&$%$! ALLEYOOP! BOOOOOOOO!!!! Other than that, I didn't see a guy who has the athleticism to make it on the next level, though Paulus is going to be a very good ACC PG. And yeah, Jay Williams, we know he's going to Dook. We know you like him. Talk about somebody else, you second coming of Dookie V. 

Martell Webster - Not impressed here at all. He has a decent body, but will clearly be stuck at the WF position. He doesn't move like a pure guard, and doesn't have the skill either. Might be able to overpower people at the HS level, but probably not in college and certainly not in the pro's. He hit a couple of shots early, but I didn't like the mechanics or the feel. Solid athlete, but not a standout. 

CJ Miles - Not what I was expecting, but not all bad either. Very skinny, solid but not spectacular athlete. Good outside shooter who probably needs to work on other aspects of his game. People who think he's going to be a first round draft pick need to lay off the pipe. Miles could be ready after a couple of years at Texas, though. 

Danny Green - I don't think Green is used to the frenetic pace of the high school all star game, and his tendency to hang on to the ball hurt him a bit tonight. Not the greatest athlete in the world, but has a very nice all-around floor game. 

Byron Eaton - I wasn't as impressed with Eaton tonight. He wasn't pushing as hard, and tried forcing some things. For him to be a star at the next level, I want to see him going up and down the court full steam all the time. 

Tyler Hansborough - A guy that is going to come in and put up a double-double, but has a somewhat limited upside. Clearly likes to knock people around down low, and given his pedestrian athleticism, this clearly wasn't his platform to shine. 

Mario Chalmers - A very nice quick release on his shot. After four years of Aaron Miles, Kansas will finally have somebody that can score from the PG position. However, I really have to wonder about his handle. He palmed the ball on almost every dribble, and didn't look to be steady with the ball at all. Maybe it was just nerves, but I was very disappointed in his overall floor general skill. 

Monta Ellis - Got up really high on an attempted dunk, but there really was nothing else to see here. He's probably a better shooter than he showed tonight, but again, he has a severe case of tweeneritis. If he were to go to college and hone his PG skills under Rick Stansbury for a couple of seasons, we might have an NBA prospect on our hands. Not right now, not even close. 

Eric Boateng - Didn't do much, but showed off a very nice body. Unlike most of the taller, more athletic bigs we see in these types of games, Boateng seems to have a very developed upper body. Was able to compete in the paint as well. 

I really didn't see anything out of anybody else that really deserves mention. Once again, Tasmin Mitchell showed some skill, but looks to have a severely limited upside, even in college.


----------



## max powers (Aug 3, 2004)

Any chance of McRoberts bailing on Duke? I've heard Danny Ainge was stalking him all week and I would much rather see 
him in Celtic green than Duke blue. He and Gerald Green seemed like the only two NBA ready players in the game.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Just a couple predictions for this lass and where they'll be down the road.

Bynum will be a great college player if he stays for long (its kinda sad we hafta say this about anyone with near-NBA caliber talent playing college ball), and he'll do alright for himself in the NBA.

Paulus will end up excelling at Duke, get drafted, and be an OK point guard in the league.

Gerald Green is going to be an NBA All-Star, he's the only one ready for the NBA that I saw.

McRoberts will spend 4 years in college, be an All American his senior year, then be a successful NBA player.

Devendorf seems like he's forcing everything, I'm kind of scared of what might happen when he comes here (as an SU fan).


----------

